

Kippt joins Coinbase - linhmtran168
http://blog.kippt.com/next-chapter/

======
seren
I enjoyed Kippt has a way to record interesting articles for later use, but I
never was really interested by the social aspect. My interests were pretty
random and I am not sure it would benefit anyone if it was public or shared.

------
Kiro
Just FYI this is an updated post. The first half is from May.

------
jerguismi
Hmm, old news?

